

Fasting for three days can regenerate entire immune system - debugunit
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/10878625/Fasting-for-three-days-can-regenerate-entire-immune-system-study-finds.html

======
outrightfree
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7858000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7858000)

